# problem with my Cisco EPC3925 modem/router



## rvaiksaar (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello, I just got a new isp with an awesome dl speed of 120Mbit/ps, but I noticed that the ports are closed, and isp tells me that they are open, so it must be my modem. I do not know my modem/router admin password, I tried resetting, it works but the isp automatically changes everithing back to how it was after a minute or so, all settings and even the password, is there a solution to this? All I really need to do is to enable port forwarding.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you got the modem/router from the ISP, I'd contact them and ask what the password is.


----------

